# Tornado na praia de Angeiras, Matosinhos, 10 Janeiro 2016



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2016 às 17:09)

Afinal o IPMA confirma o fenómeno do tornado depois de analisar a ocorrência.
Trata-se de um tornado marginal mas os dados apontam efectivamente para um tornado.
Suponho a hipótese de uma tromba de água que se torna tornado ao tocar em terra - para desvanecer tão rápido...
Tem sido tempos interessantes. 
*Fonte*: IPMA

"TORNADO NA PRAIA DE ANGEIRAS, CONCELHO DE MATOSINHOS, 10 JANEIRO 2016

2016-01-12 (IPMA)

Na madrugada do passado dia 10 de janeiro, na praia de Angeiras, em Lavra, concelho de Matosinhos, ocorreu um episódio de vento muito forte traduzido por alguma destruição em vivendas, nomeadamente por destelhamentos, danos em janelas, persianas e, também, em viaturas. A natureza dos danos revela consistência com estragos tipicamente produzidos por um tornado.

O território do continente encontrava-se, então, sob a influência de uma depressão centrada sobre as ilhas britânicas. A respetiva perturbação frontal ondulava pelo norte da península Ibérica, encontrando-se a região Norte de Portugal continental, pelas 3 UTC (3 horas, hora local), ainda sob a influência de uma massa de ar tropical marítimo, situada no setor quente. Sobre a região, com uma orientação geral sudoeste-nordeste, propagavam-se diversas linhas de instabilidade, embebidas em ar relativamente estável e, àquela hora, era igualmente notória a presença de uma corrente de jato sobre a região, centrada a uma altitude em torno dos 300 hPa (9 quilómetros).

Embora a massa de ar fosse caraterizada por um conteúdo em humidade e condições de instabilidade relativamente modestos a uma escala sinótica, a referida corrente de jato poderá ter organizado e forçado movimentos verticais ascendentes mais fortes, a escalas locais, na região das linhas de instabilidade mencionadas. Este facto teve, aliás, correspondência com a presença de topos de nuvens acima de 6000 m de altitude, observados pelo radar de Arouca/Pico do Gralheiro (A/PG) na linha de instabilidade que se propagava sobre a região do Porto. O perfil vertical do vento que foi possível inferir da estação do radar de A/PG e de uma observação aerológica, mostra valores apenas moderados de wind shear, quer na camada 0-6 quilómetros, quer na camada 0-1 quilómetros. Não obstante estes valores relativamente modestos, as observações do radar evidenciaram a presença de diversas perturbações de pequena escala espacial e com ciclos de vida relativamente curtos as quais, ainda assim, apresentavam caraterísticas consistentes com o diagnóstico de supercélula (SC).

As mesmas observações permitiram seguir a evolução particular de uma SC que se propagou sobre o exato local do episódio relatado, durante a madrugada do dia 10 de janeiro. A análise da figura 1 mostra a evolução de duas linhas de instabilidade, sendo visíveis diversos núcleos convectivos no campo da refletividade e assinalado aquele que viria a atingir a praia de Angeiras, na linha de instabilidade situada mais a norte. A figura 2 mostra a evolução do correspondente campo da velocidade Doppler das partículas em relação às SC, em que se identificam diversos padrões de rotação e se assinala o correspondente ao da SC que viria a atingir o referido local.

Esta forma de convecção relativamente organizada que, pelas 2:21 UTC, atingiu a zona mais afetada, poderá ter produzido, ainda sobre o mar, um tornado que entretanto evoluiu para terra ou, alternativamente, um tornado que se terá materializado apenas sobre esta, produzindo os danos verificados.

A natureza destes danos, apurada por via documental, sugere ter-se tratado de um tornado F0/T0 (rajada 3s, na gama 18-25 m/s) ou, quando muito, um F0/T1 (rajada 3s, na gama 25-33 m/s). A letra “F” designa a escala de Fujita clássica e a “T” a escala de TORRO (TORnado and storm Research Organisation)


Figura 1 - Animação de PPI (indicador de posição plana, elevação de 0.0°) de refletividade, 2:06-2:36 UTC, radar de A/PG. Assinalado com círculo branco o padrão de refletividade associado à supercélula que viria a atingir a praia de Angeiras. Este local está assinalado com ponto a preto.








Figura 2 - Animação de PPI (indicador de posição plana, elevação de 0.0°) da velocidade Doppler das partículas em relação às supercélulas, 2:06-2:36 UTC, radar de A/PG. Assinalado com círculo preto o caraterístico padrão de rotação (sentido ciclónico) da supercélula seguida. Este local está assinalado com ponto a vermelho.





"


----------

